# Considering this Trailer



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

There is a 1999 Bison 2 Horse Trailer w/ Dressing room posted on the bulletin board at my stable. It's an aluminum bodied trailer with a steel frame and fiberglass roof. It has lots of windows and is very light and airy looking. It's apparently also extra tall (the owner says the interior height is 8'). 

Anyway, in the pictures, it appears to be in very good condition. I'm trying to set up an appointment to go check it out. They're asking $5000 for it, but said the price is negotiable. 

I'm sort of in love with this trailer. LOL. I was hoping to spend much less and wouldn't have considered something in this price range until this one came along! Does it sound like a good value?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Clementine said:


> Hi everyone,


I always look on horsetrailerworld and see what they are bringing or listed for
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I have another thing to add. I have a Dodge Ram 1500 - I thought the steel frame/aluminum body would be light enough, but some of my friends are giving me doubts about that.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I used to pull a 4 horse Bison stock trailer with my dodge ram 1500 with no issues. Only downfall is the rear suspension. I would definitely recommend airbags for it. Should be able to get those for $2-300. But anyways, I would highly recommend Bison trailers, I've owned 2 of them now and won't pull anything but. I've pulled friends trailers and none of them just seem as good. Now, on the flipside I've never pulled Featherlites, Sundowners, or anything like that, but I put those trailers in a different class. I prefer stock type or straight load trailers myself.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

The best trailers I find best for horses are slant loads or stock trailers. If you travel a lot with your horses you probably want the tack room with it so I would definitely go with the slant load!  Hope this helps!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Doesn't sound like a bad trailer Your truck shouldn't have any problem towing it. I had a ram1500 with a 5.2 and pulled a 20ft 2h w 4ft Dr steel trailer without an issue.....


----------

